# Swordfish?



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey all, Im dying to catch a swordfish but dont want to run all the way to the Spur. Has anyone ever caught one or heard of anyone catching one around the Nipple? Where would be the closest starting point to have a decent chance of getting one?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

East wall of the spur. not too much further tan the nipple. Your odds there are markedly better.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can catch them very consistently around the elbow and squiggles too.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I would imagine once you get past the 100 fathom curve you should be ok, I would prefer the Spur or if you are going out of Orange Beach, the Steps. The Steps are my favorite sword spot.


----------

